# Road @ Rail Relationship s



## NewtonRed (Oct 22, 2020)

Why is it so hard to meet up with people ? If your heart has your good intension then why think so hard to be scared to trust ? I've been on the road for a long time and rails . It's times when you break your cardinal rules and get lonely. So you deal with lies of road dawgs that are perspective and current . 


Why is it so hard to deal with others grief of past hurt ? Yeah some train hoppers and ramp tramps etc live a life of solitude and remorse .

This post was interested and inspired by Kentucky Beaux whiskey but was on my mind


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 22, 2020)

so, you posted this in the sex and relationships section, so are you talking about finding other travelers to hook up with? or just meeting other like minded people in general?


----------



## Romanriff (Oct 22, 2020)

I think I get what you're saying or I'm not and I'm just interpreting it weird but yeah I have a hard time with others on the road too. It seems like everyone's just either out of their mind or scared and will jack your shit before you jack theirs. That might be my own insecurities though.


----------



## NewtonRed (Oct 22, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> so, you posted this in the sex and relationships section, so are you talking about finding other travelers to hook up with? or just meeting other like minded people in general?


Not at all can you direct to location it needs to be ? It was general wanting to know so wherever it falls


----------



## NewtonRed (Oct 22, 2020)

Romanriff said:


> I think I get what you're saying or I'm not and I'm just interpreting it weird but yeah I have a hard time with others on the road too. It seems like everyone's just either out of their mind or scared and will jack your shit before you jack theirs. That might be my own insecurities though.


You got the just of it . I'm concerned that shwag ass females and male travelers as a whole have fucked shit up for all past to current


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 22, 2020)

What's a ramp tramp tho


----------



## NewtonRed (Oct 22, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> What's a ramp tramp tho


Ramp tramp aka on ramp hitchhiker 

Hence rail tramp ,rubber tramp leather tramp hiker


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 22, 2020)

NewtonRed said:


> Ramp tramp aka on ramp hitchhiker
> 
> Hence rail tramp ,rubber tramp leather tramp hiker


What's the difference between a leather tramp(or "leather tramp hiker"?) and what you're calling a "ramp tramp"?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 22, 2020)

@NewtonRed i merged your two threads together since they contained the same content but folks already replied to each one.


----------



## NewtonRed (Oct 22, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> @NewtonRed i merged your two threads together since they contained the same content but folks already replied to each one.


Thank you Matt


----------



## NewtonRed (Oct 22, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> What's the difference between a leather tramp(or "leather tramp hiker"?) and what you're calling a "ramp tramp"?


A leather tramp is a highway tramp who walks with leather boots . A walker whome most us hitch it or ride in . 

A ramp tramp is a hitchhiker who travels only from on ramps . I would suggest from a site that is a train Travel forum that it's been heard before 🐱?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 22, 2020)

NewtonRed said:


> A leather tramp is a highway tramp who walks with leather boots . A walker whome most us hitch it or ride in .
> 
> A ramp tramp is a hitchhiker who travels only from on ramps . I would suggest from a site that is a train Travel forum that it's been heard before 🐱?



Well, this isn't a "train Travel forum" exactly. It isn't called train-hop the planet. There's a much broader scope than that. Train hopping is just one of many travel related topics we cover. 

And yeah, you'd think someone here would have heard the explanation you gave that distinguishes "ramp tramps" from leather tramps, before. Honestly, I just think you're making up your own definitions. 

There is no "ramp tramp". Leather tramp encompasses all aspects of foot travel. There's no need to categorize it all down into tiny subcategories. What will you make up next?

Thumb ramp tramps? Sign ramp tramps? Free range bovine sourced leather tramps? On the fly hoppers? Stationary train hoppers? 

Cut it out ya silly goose. Shoot me one single link/resource that backs up your definitions. I'd genuinely like to see that.


----------



## Barf (Oct 22, 2020)

Lol 

Stationary train hoppers.

@Eng JR Lupo RV323, that made me literally laugh out loud.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 22, 2020)

yeah i've never heard of a ramp tramp. rubber tramp? sure. leather tramp? oh yeah. but never a 'ramp tramp'. but hey, kids and their internet are coming up with all kindsa new slang, so who knows.

edit: upon thinking it over more, 'ramp tramp' doesn't even make much sense, once you put it under examination. i mean, 'ramp tramp' kind of implies that anyone can hitchhike anywhere they want; to such an extent that they can literally choose where. on the ramp, off the ramp, side of the highway, maybe even ON the highway?

where in reality it's illegal to hitchhike anywhere except for on ramps in all but a handful of states, making 'ramp tramping' the only option for hitchhiking the majority of the time.

so, taking that into account, as @Eng JR Lupo RV323 pointed out, it seems strange to specify the location of a particular method of travel with that kind of specificity. 'hitchhiking', 'leather tramp' and other such terms have already broadly defined the subject that the granularity of the term 'ramp tramp' seems unnecessary.

furthermore, ergo, vis-a-vis, it seems that this unnecessary specificity is much like calling ted cruz 'ted cruz the zodiac killer' when in fact we all already know he is in fact _the zodiac killer_, so we can safely use the term 'zodiac killer' and know that we are talking about ted cruz. strangely though, we do say 'matt did 9-11' much the same way and yet that specificity is necessary in that regard. so ramp tramp is indeed a strange anomaly much like bouncing on my boy's dick for hours on end until rocketship 8====D~~~

um what i blacked out there where am i


----------



## starfarer (Oct 23, 2020)

Barf said:


> Lol
> 
> Stationary train hoppers.
> 
> @Eng JR Lupo RV323, that made me literally laugh out loud.


Wow! Just this morning I was listening to an unbelievably ghastly album called ' stationary traveler' just because of the title


----------



## NewtonRed (Oct 23, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Well, this isn't a "train Travel forum" exactly. It isn't called train-hop the planet. There's a much broader scope than that. Train hopping is just one of many travel related topics we cover.
> 
> And yeah, you'd think someone here would have heard the explanation you gave that distinguishes "ramp tramps" from leather tramps, before. Honestly, I just think you're making up your own definitions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 23, 2020)

Again, provide a link please. That isn't a link that's a screen shot. Actually, what I really want is a link to that exact conversation on Reddit. It can be a link to that specific comment or the main post I don't care. I'd like to read it. Yes, there's a reason why I'm asking for this.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 23, 2020)

@Eng JR Lupo RV323 it appears to be from /r/vagabond but yeah a link would be nice.

@NewtonRed it's really not a big deal, we're just saying that in (my) 20 years of experience traveling i've never heard the term 'ramp tramp', so it's probably a new term. also, just because someone uses a word online once doesn't instantly add it to the cultural glossary.

either way, try not to get so bent out of shape about it, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## croc (Oct 23, 2020)

@Eng JR Lupo RV323 @Matt Derrick Bro why are yall picking apart what the fuck this kid calls a hitch hiker? Semantics. 

I like the term ramp tramp, personally. Sounds cute. And I see the distinction between that and leather tramp bc leather tramp implies more walking than anything else. And rubber tramp as we know means u have a vehicle. So why not use another "tramp" term for hitch hikers? Why turn down an opportunity to use such an outdated and underrated word like tramp? But that's not what their post is about anyway. 

@NewtonRed there are plenty of cool travelers out there to meet up with. Plenty on here, it's how I've made some of my dearest friends. Including the goof balls giving u a weird amount of shit for using a cute term their old asses ain't heard yet  

Keep ur chin up and put out good energy and you'll find people who are doing the same <3


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 23, 2020)

croc said:


> Bro why are yall picking apart what the fuck this kid calls a hitch hiker? Semantics.


We're just having a little harmless fun here 



croc said:


> And rubber tramp as we know means u have a vehicle. So why not use another "tramp" term for hitch hikers?


traditionally, the term for hitchhiker's in the 'tramp' category has been 'leather tramps' (because of their shoes), but it _has _fallen out of common nomenclature.


----------



## croc (Oct 23, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> We're just having a little harmless fun here
> 
> 
> traditionally, the term for hitchhiker's in the 'tramp' category has been 'leather tramps' (because of their shoes), but it _has _fallen out of common nomenclature.


Oh, damn, as u know I've only been on the road a couple years now but when (seldom) I've heard leather tramp I've mostly heard it for ppl who primarily walk highways so I guess it's changed over time. 
We should also make a term for vegans as to be inclusive. They will now be called 'pleather tramps'!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 23, 2020)

croc said:


> @Eng JR Lupo RV323 @Matt Derrick Bro why are yall picking apart what the fuck this kid calls a hitch hiker? Semantics.
> 
> I like the term ramp tramp, personally. Sounds cute. And I see the distinction between that and leather tramp bc leather tramp implies more walking than anything else. And rubber tramp as we know means u have a vehicle. So why not use another "tramp" term for hitch hikers? Why turn down an opportunity to use such an outdated and underrated word like tramp? But that's not what their post is about anyway.
> 
> ...






NewtonRed said:


> I would suggest from a site that is a train Travel forum that it's been heard before 🐱?



It was more or less this comment right here that bothered me. OP was being a smart ass about us not knowing of a term that you literally cannot find anywhere online and I've never heard a single person ever in my life since associating with travel culture use that term. So I simply asked "What's a ramp tramp tho?" which was just a question, right? So dude got all smart ass about it like we're fools for not knowing these made up terms. You see where I'm coming from? It's cool if not, you can poo emoji this one too my friend, I ain't trippin.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 23, 2020)

one of our users started a 'hobo glossary' that i turned into a wiki page so anyone can edit it:

https://squattheplanet.com/wiki/hobo-glossary/
feel free to add any terms and what they mean there


----------



## croc (Oct 23, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> It was more or less this comment right here that bothered me. OP was being a smart ass about us not knowing of a term that you literally cannot find anywhere online and I've never heard a single person ever in my life since associating with travel culture use that term. So I simply asked "What's a ramp tramp tho?" which was just a question, right? So dude got all smart ass about it like we're fools for not knowing these made up terms. You see where I'm coming from? It's cool if not, you can poo emoji this one too my friend, I ain't trippin.


Sounds like ur trippin. I don't think he was giving u real shit. We all are smart asses to each other on here right? Please don't vote me out of the ABAR


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 23, 2020)

And the reason I'm digging in deeper is because I know exactly what OP is trying to do. Instead of just saying "Hey yeah I mean maybe I did make up that word, I like it" or whatever.. they're trying to legitimize it by posting that screen shot. Maybe I'm a bit too investigative at times, mostly because I hate people trying to bullshit me and maybe that's something I should just be cool with idk but.. I know what OP is doing. 

You can't provide a link to a comment you've deleted that's only showing up in your own history, that's why I'm asking for a link specifically. 

If you go onto Reddit and search "Ramp Tramp" you will not find that comment anywhere. If you search by only r/vagabond subreddit specifically you will not find that comment anywhere. If you search PNWguy2018's entire comment history you will not find "Great post". Anyone that uses ctrl+F knows how to do that.

So what's that tell me? I know you're not much for reddit so I'll explain it to you. OP was the one who made that comment on reddit. That's OP's quote. I imagine their username resembles their name on STP so they couldn't just offer a link right? Because then it's like "Oh I can show you where that word has been used before, right here.. where I used it before" seems kinda not very significant right? That still falls right back into "you made that word up homie".

So, OP deleted their comment on Reddit. That's why it says "deleted" where the user name should be. PNWguy2018 must have DM'd OP on reddit saying "great post" which is why that comment below what OP linked isn't in PNWguy2018's history. You can still go through your own history and see comments you've deleted though. So, OP basically tried to pull the okie doke on us by taking a screen shot of their own comment as if that makes that term any more common or known. It's just not a word anyone uses. And when people try to bullshit me, my inner Matlock gets triggered.


But yeah, I guess I'm being the shitty one because I don't particularly like being conned and I tend to put that shit on blast. I know what I'm doing corc, settle down turbo.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 23, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Well, this isn't a "train Travel forum" exactly. It isn't called train-hop the planet. There's a much broader scope than that. Train hopping is just one of many travel related topics we cover.
> 
> And yeah, you'd think someone here would have heard the explanation you gave that distinguishes "ramp tramps" from leather tramps, before. Honestly, I just think you're making up your own definitions.
> 
> ...





Matt Derrick said:


> yeah i've never heard of a ramp tramp. rubber tramp? sure. leather tramp? oh yeah. but never a 'ramp tramp'. but hey, kids and their internet are coming up with all kindsa new slang, so who knows.
> 
> edit: upon thinking it over more, 'ramp tramp' doesn't even make much sense, once you put it under examination. i mean, 'ramp tramp' kind of implies that anyone can hitchhike anywhere they want; to such an extent that they can literally choose where. on the ramp, off the ramp, side of the highway, maybe even ON the highway?
> 
> ...





croc said:


> @Eng JR Lupo RV323 @Matt Derrick Bro why are yall picking apart what the fuck this kid calls a hitch hiker? Semantics.
> 
> I like the term ramp tramp, personally. Sounds cute. And I see the distinction between that and leather tramp bc leather tramp implies more walking than anything else. And rubber tramp as we know means u have a vehicle. So why not use another "tramp" term for hitch hikers? Why turn down an opportunity to use such an outdated and underrated word like tramp? But that's not what their post is about anyway.
> 
> ...




I'm going to have to agree with @croc Here and ask:

....Who the fuck cares? So the person uses a different term, good for them.

I used the term 'Jumping out' a couple times, got picked apart for it. I'm just going to use it all the time now to make people mad, lol.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 23, 2020)

Again - Any other time I wouldn't give a shit. Use whatever words you want to. It was the way OP clapped back with "You'd think for a traveler site you guys would know these terms" or however it was put. It was that smart ass sideways remark that got me all turnt up.


----------



## Sameer (Oct 24, 2020)

I like the term "ramp-tramp".


----------

